
Ask HN: Computer Science university courses in the UK - wjh_
I&#x27;m currently looking for universities to study Computer Science in the UK.<p>I was wondering, has anyone here got any advice on good courses&#x2F;places to go? I tend to prefer more practical programming to theory, though quite frankly both interest me.
======
brudgers
What universities are you considering?

Visit. Talk to faculty. Talk to students. Consider the community in which the
university is located. Decide if it is some place worth living for four years
or so. As much as possible, don't make your decision based on what you imagine
the university experience to be, e.g. without a deep experience in computing
theory at the university level, choosing a programming focus over it is mostly
a guess...or at least hopefully it is since university should broaden a
person's perspective rather than confirm it.

Good luck.

------
sklogic
> I tend to prefer more practical programming to theory

And yet you're asking about a Computer _Science_. Why? You should be looking
for a Software Engineering course instead.

~~~
wjh_
Because I still find the theory interesting, I'd just prefer a CS course that
tends a bit more towards the practical than the theoretical. Having seen a lot
of the optional modules at several universities it looks like this would
definitely be doable.

Plus the few courses I've seen in Software Engineering are a lot less diverse
than those in CS.

